# 2nd Production Run of Aristo Mallets Hitting the Streets ...



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Or at least they've arrived at Charlie Ro's shop in Malden, MA. I had forgotten what an impressively large engine it is; that said, the drivers are still far too shiny and very little appears to have changed with respect to external detailing. I'm curious if any folks are planning to buy one of these 2nd run behemoths and, if so, what sound systems they intend to install. Cheers, Jon in Marblehead, MA


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I will probably get one. I decided to hold off until I can see them in person at the NGRC though. I'm also a bit concerned about the shiny drivers and general lack of detail so I need to decide if I'm really ready to put in the effort to do some detailing and weathering. They do seem more detailed than earlier Aristo-Craft steam locomotives though, and I think the Vanderbilt tender looks particularly nice. As for a sound system I've been waiting for the updated QSI boards for years now! But given the continued delays I may consider Zimo instead. I'm definitely going to look at the Zimo products at the NGRC. 

By the way, you didn't say if you're getting one. I'm also curious if people will be buying them right away, or if I should wait for closeouts! It is a re-release so many in the hobby who want one probably already have one.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been very tempted by those for a while now. The shiny drivers could be easily fixed with a little "neolube." I'd want to put the new QSI card in there--whenever it finally comes out--and multiple speakers


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be getting my third and it will have a Phoenix P8.................Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the shiny drivers look a bit weird, but upon examination, the quality of the plating is much improved over earlier production. It's smoother, more consistent, and even the wheel faces appear to be machined better. Also, the new steel "insert" in the center of the wheels is supposed to reduce the slipping problems. 

(I've not had anyone confirm or even post a picture of this new feature) 

It's too bad the moved the socket to the tender on this loco, there's plenty of room in the boiler. Now you have to run the speaker wires all the way back from the tender to the loco. 

Speakers in the tender do not sound realistic at all, due to the long distance between the smokestack and the tender. I tried it both ways, even non-railroaders heard the difference. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well be looking them over at the show to see if I need a 3rd one to add to my roster. I've had good luck with the two I have. Later RJD


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Ben. Not sure if I'm going to get one these engines. I've been running DCS for quite a while on my layout and would love to own the engine if I could afford to have Raymond Manley perform a conversion for me. Together, the cost is above $1K, and my highest priority right now is finding a decent AML 0-6-0 live steamer. Were funds less tight, I'd probably jump on the Mallet bandwagon again.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no immediate plans to buy one, since I already have one. The wheels on aristo steamers don't look right to me. On both my mikado and mallet, I painted the wheels with flat black paint. It was really easy to do using acrylic hobby paints. On the mikado, I had removed the wheels and spray painted them. On the mallet, I simply brush painted the wheels, and it took all of about 10 minutes. As for the detail, I found there was quite a bit of detail on the mallet. The Vandy tender looks great to me, too. If I was in the position, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another mallet. Definetly the most popular engine in our roundhouse.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I sure hope they get the FIRE thing under control. Thats not good for sales............
Only the Shadow G Force knows.

Adam


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam 
which state are you from?? Do you have a RR?


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Jul 2011 04:19 PM 
Adam 
which state are you from?? Do you have a RR? 
Why yes Mr C. i do. Im hurt you dont remember talikg to me at the Fairplex last year. You gave me some good advise and also petted my old pet poodles, Ben and Jerry.

Adam


----------

